# Help tranny problems again a4 to m6 swap?



## badgoat91 (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey guys its been awhile since i have been asking for help on here but i need to consult some fellow goat owners. I have gone through 4 transmission rebuilds, 2 under warranty and the last time i went with an aftermarket one and got 22 thousand miles and it went out last night. I dyno'd at 350 rwhp with just the bolt ons i have. So its not like im making much more hp then stock and im not looking to highly modify my car. I just want to be able to drive it. I dont want to sell the car because i have high mileage and wont get any money for it and plus its almost paid off and i want lower insurance rates(no more full coverage). The sad thing is i dont even do canyon runs,or try and shift the auto manually or any of the other things that hurt a transmission. I just drive it and ya i punch it but i feel like it should be able to hold an occasional rip through the gears. I know no one really advocates a swap from a4 to m6 because its so expensive but since these autos have caused me so much headaches and i could have paid for the swap twice by now. Just looking to see how hard it is to program my computer to make it work for a M6 and who could do that for me. I know the basic parts i will need for the swap. If anyone knows a thread that has covered all this that would really be helpful. Also is it still legal to drive on the street if its VIN is for an auto but my car ends up being a manual. (I live in Wyoming) . Any and all help on this subject would be appreciated.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

A4s don't just blow up... that many times. You have an issue somewhere that needs to be fixed. I'd suggest finding a good shop.

Some questions:
1. what fluid are you running? has the trans filter been replaced?
2. are you tuned?
3. what parts specifically failed on the trans?
4. do you check your trans fluid llevel/color/smell (while the car is running and warm) on a regular basis?
5. notice any leaks(wet spots on the ground) or anything?
6. do you let the car warm up good before wromping on it?


----------



## 06M6BLK (Apr 4, 2012)

Your best bet at programming is at a GM dealership. The BCM and PCM both will have to be re-programmed for the manual trans. A dealership will have the best luck doing this with actual GM calibration numbers. On the other hand it would probably be cheaper and much easier to swap in a 4l80e. The 80 is MUCH stronger that a 4l60 or 65. Even a stock 80 will hold your 350hp (and probably a lot more) at the wheels all day. GM put the 80 behind 8.1 v8s making upwards of 450 ftlbs of torque.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Did they replace or rebuild the torque converter? It you have crap circulating around from a bad tranny you're just shuffling stuff for another transmission to fail. Either you're getting crap transmissions or something is being missed as at your power level you shouldn't be having those problems.


----------



## elest05 (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm having very similar problems. I absolutely hat the automatics in these. They are junk and really meant for trucks. this the first automatic car I ever owned and hate It. I have had mine rebuilt twice and I don't beat on it at all like my friends do with their automatic 5sp and 6sp dodges, fords, ect. Wish I can find someone that really knows about these transmissions we have and can actually help


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Whenever I replace an auto trans I always bypass the factory trans cooler and install a brand new external cooler to prevent cross contamination of the fluids. It works out better because you then are cooling the trans with ambient air temp rather than 200* coolant. I was also told that for every 10* cooler the trans runs you double it's life.


----------

